
A Pennsylvania County Election Day Nightmare Underscores Voting Machine Concerns - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/30/us/politics/pennsylvania-voting-machines.html
======
deogeo
> With clearly faulty results in at least the judge’s election, officials
> began counting the paper backup ballots generated by the same machines.

And if the results aren't _clearly_ faulty, they'll get used, and the paper
backups forgotten.

What is the advantage over just paper ballots, that outweighs introducing this
much uncertainty?

~~~
vanniv
These systems create more room for corruption and fraud to pass unnoticed,
which was the goal all along.

------
PretzelFisch
>Lee Snover, the chairwoman of the county Republicans, said >her anxiety began
to pick up at 9:30 p.m. on Nov. 5. She >had trouble getting someone from the
election office on >the phone. When she eventually got through, she said: “I’m
>coming down there and you better let me in.”

>With clearly faulty results in at least the judge’s >election, officials
began counting the paper backup >ballots generated by the same machines. The
paper ballots >showed Mr. Kassis winning narrowly, 26,142 to 25,137, over >his
opponent, the Republican Victor Scomillio.

It's refreshing to see Lee Snover had the principles to do the right thing.

